# Consulta por taladro manual bosch



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2013)

hola, les cuento, tengo mi taladrito bosch que ya me acompaña  ... ba 
desde hace muchos y muchos años.
primero les pido que me tengan paciencia, siempre esquive a la parte mecanica de los motores, nunca le hice mucho caso , si la parte de protecciones y electrica, pero no lo mecanico , por eso quizas me equivoque en terminos, pero sere claro con dibujos.


el otro dia dejo de andar, y gire manualmente un poco y arranco .
por eso supuse:

"los carbones !"" !! 

pero no era eso , luego de varios malos contactos decidi medir el bobinado de el rotor .
estan las cositas esas doradas donde apoyan los carbones , se que ahi hacen contacto los cables de los bobinados y asi le pasan energia.

bueno, puse el tester , de igual forma que los carbones hacen contacto.
y me encontre con la sorpresa que  en mas de la mitad de las posiciones no tenia un valor ohmico , o sea circuito abierto .

mire con lupa donde enganchan los alambres de el bobinado (B)  y se veia bien .

en fin.....todo tiene su vida util, *pero me gustaria saber por que se murio*, se abrio bobinados  de rotor......yo lo cuido , no se recalento .
y la falla es coincidente con esto de bobinado abierto .

un saludo y gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola fernandob esos contacticos dorados sobre donde hacen contacto los carboncillos o escobillas se llaman "delgas" y el conjunto completo de estos en el elemento movil del taladro, mejor conocido como armadura se llama colector.

El tipo de motor electrico mas utilizado en taladros y en motores herramientas a nivel de hobby y a nivel profesional es del tipo universal, puede funcionar con tension AC ó DC y por eso se presenta doble tipo de exitacion, inductiva y electrica, como te habras dado cuenta la armadura tiene unas bobinas que terminan sus puntas en el colector y la otra pieza que viene acorazando la armadura tambien tiene sus propias bobinas, dos para ser mas objetivo, esta pieza se llama campo.

debe haber continuidad entre todas a lo largo de todas las delgas, pero no es una continuidad del tipo "corto circuito", si mides entre unas tantas cercanas y unas tantas mas lejanas con un inductometro o con un ohmetro de muy baja escala notaras las diferentes lecturas.

Estas bobinas de la armadura se abren cuando se ha ejercido un exigente trabajo al taladro y no se le ha dejado descanzar por un tiempo prolongado, lo recomentado en taladros para hobbystas es utilizarles con un ciclo de trabajo de al rededor del 50% donde lo trabajas 10 minutos y luego le dejas descanzar 10 minutos, o simplemente falto hacerle su mantenimiento preventivo periodico, algo que es esencial en este tipo de herramientas electricas.

Hay una manera de repararlo, y es la de bobinar nuevamente la armadura.

Cualquier duda solo pregunta, Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2013)

te agradezco muchisimo tu tiempo y explicacion.

mira que lo cuidaba al chango, pero bueno, igual ya cumplio.
tiempo atras le cambie el cabezal o mandril , me costo un monton sacarlo.

lo de rebobinarlo.........ya aprendi que cuando la vieja  es vieja .....arreglas una partte ahora y en un tiempito corto se rompe otra.
me da pena por que nos llebabamos bien y se ve todo en buen estado.

BOSCH  es maza, no como otros que se gastaban engranajes u otras yerbas, ya aprendi:
cosas buenas  y cuando cumplen ..chau .

pero queria saber el por que ??
mira que en este caso no  lo force, pense quizas un mal contacto donde lso cables de el bobinado tocan (B en el dibujo).
medi y si , daba en las que estaban ok un valor ohmico , pero en otras nada , ni en escala alta de 20 K ohms.
por eso deduje  >>> out.

pero no lo maltrate...............a lo mucho .quizas algo que le dije en voz alta....algun exabrupto, pero en general le hablo bien .


----------



## tatajara (Ene 24, 2013)

> lo de rebobinarlo.........ya aprendi que cuando la vieja es vieja .....arreglas una partte ahora y en un tiempito corto se rompe otra.
> me da pena por que nos llebabamos bien y se ve todo en buen estado.


si y no fernando jejej, podes conseguir el eje con el bobinado nuevo, vienen y si busca no son tan caros, yo hace tiempo cambie el de una amoladorita bosch y hasta ahora anda lo mas bien 
proba de buscar lo que te dije alomejor no te combiene comprar uno nuevo ¡¡
saludos 
tatajara


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 24, 2013)

Funciona cuando se consigue el original, lo de rebobinarlo aparte de ser una tarea complicada por tener que extraer la epoxica que proteje el bobinado que tiende a ser vidriosa, deja grandes satisfacciones cuando queda bien calculado y reparado, recomendaria micrometro para medir calibre del cobre y una bascula para pesar la cantidad exacta del mismo, limpio claro esta de cualquier resina, hablando de la epoxica protectora más no de la propia del alambre de cobre.



Pero debes medir directamente sobre donde descansa la escobilla, no en el punto donde se une el cable de la bobina con la delga, en ese punto es probable que haya presencia de resina epoxica que aisle la lectura, o muy posiblemente en el punto de union se presento recalentamiento de la juntura con el posterior aislamiento electrico entre estos.



De ser este el caso hay otra manera de reparar la armadura sin necesidad de rebobinar:

Para estar seguros que las bobinas estan bien, debes tomar un visturí y con mucho cuidado vas a quitarle un poco del esmalte que aisla el alambre de cobre a las que tu sospechas estan abiertas, luego tomas de este punto pelado una punta del multimetro en escala de Ohmios y la otra la colocas sobre otra delga cercana, debería medir algo con resistencia muy baja.

Si este el el caso se puede adicionar un pequeño punto de estaño entre el alambre que se le retiro el aislante y el ponchado de la delga para restituir la continuidad, con cuidado que quede bien solidario, de lo contrario nuevamente fallara, trata de conseguir estaño con alto grado de temperatura, pues el calentamiento en las delgas es elevado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2013)

En el peor de los casos le hacés un punto de soldadura entre las dos delgas que notienen continuidad


----------



## fernandob (Ene 24, 2013)

eran mas de 2 ...........por eso me sorprendio esa "muerte subita" .

aunque quizas, no fue tan subita, solo que recien cai en cuneta cuando comenzo a quedarse.

como dije  de repente no arranco, y si lo hacia si le giraba un poco a mano el mandril .
quizas murio primero uno y luego otro , y cai cuando el 50 % estaba muerto ....
sea quemado o mal contacto me extraña que sean tantos .

y venia usandolo poco , ningun trabajo grande, hacer algunos agujeros para poner enchufes exteriores, cosas asi , pero solo unos pocos y no uso continuo ni forzarlo.

recien mire un poco en internet, y no  , el mercado de repuestos no es tan extenso ni confiable, es como es hoy dia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 25, 2013)

Amigo fernandob, prueba retocar con soldadura, los puntos de contactos de los devanados al colector(punto B).


----------



## Scooter (Ene 25, 2013)

Yo reparé una máquina dyna hace años, le pasaba lo mismo pero sol sirvió para prolongar la agonía unos pocos meses.
Resoldé la delga al bobinado en un par de sitios y funcionó pero ya digo que poco tiempo.

Busca si hay recambio de la propia bosh del rotor completo, a lo mejor no es muy caro y seguramente vale la pena.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

Me gusta lo de "Re-Soldar", pero no con estaño común, sino con alguna aleación con mucho plomo, tiene una mayor temperatura de fusión y en ese lugar se calienta bastante.

Mi experiencia con rebobinados si bien no es muy amplia, hasta ahora ah sido bastante buena.

Mandé a rebobinar varios rotores, incluyendo el de 2 rotopercutoras de servicio pesado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2013)

Unos amigos tienen en la quinta un Black & Decker con el mismo defecto , hay que girarlo con la mano y anda medio a los saltos , pero anda .

El tema es que *todo el bobinado del rotor está en serie* , dónde se corta un hilo o una conección , pasa eso. Es mas o menos reparable , si se ponme en corto ya no.

Las delgas ahora vienen mas vale para remacharle los cables.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2013)

gracias por vuestros consejos, lo que deduzco es que SI LA FALLA ESTA.
me quedaba la duda de si algo que no pensaba podia estar ocurriendo .





Fogonazo dijo:


> Mandé a rebobinar varios rotores, incluyendo el de 2 rotopercutoras de servicio pesado.



maquina cara- cara.
sacas el motor, sea la parte que sea y la mandas al bobinador, el cual te cobra el bobinado.
(si le llevas la maquina quizas te cobre en funcion de la maquina + tu cara todo eso elevado a un valor que solo el conoce) .

por eso vale la pena.

pero en este caso de taladro bosch 10 o 13 mm  no .

bosch nuevo = 500 $
skilll = 300 $ 

ya de cuando tenia el local y reparaba pequeños electrodomesticos aprendi a darme cuenta de estas cosas.

como dije antes forzado no  fue, asi que calculo que los años no vinieron solos .

un saludo y gracias por mi parte .


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 25, 2013)

Esta funcionando con arranque de mano!  No dejes perder el taladro, asi solo sea un Bosch Americano vale la pena tenerlo funcionando, además la mayoria de fabricantes de herramientas electricas tienen a disposicion Centros de Servicio Autorizado donde venden los repuestos ORIGINALES, incluso mucho mejor que poneros a reparar la armadura del taladro corriendo el riezgo de una falla mayor.

Yo te recomendaría si vas a repararlo comprando una armadura nueva, entonces tambien le cambies algunas piezas que sufren desgaste, como las escobillas, rodamientos de la armadura y los de la caja de piñones, algunos vienen con rodamientos de agujas tambien los puedes reemplazar...

Aparte le puedes cambiar la grasa de la caja de piñones, se acostumbra a usar grasa a base de Molibdeno pues proveé una excelente transferencia térmica a la vez que no se alteran sus propiedades lubricantes, se conoce por ser de color negro, no uses grasa de Litio que es de color rojo, tiende a empozarse en un solo lado y al calentarse se adelgaza demasiado.

Para quitar la grasa puedes usar gasolina, no uses un solvente más fuerte pues te puedes lastimar las manos si no usas guantes ademas puede ser perjudicial en las partes plasticas y de goma del taladro.

Es normal ver pequeños trozos o limaduras de acero en la grasa que remuevas, pues son el resultado del trabajo y el entrelazado de los piñones durante el uso de la herramienta.

Algunas veces el trabajo puede ser muy exigente al perforar paredes, revisa muy bien el interuptor y el inversor de giro pues los contactos tienden a carbonizarsen en el interior y mas adelante quedar en corto o aislados, si los ves muy gastados cambia estos interruptores antes que lo sigas usando y nuevamente falle el taladro.

En el armado ten presente que debes montar todas las piezas y de ultimas las escobillas, pues se debe verificar la libre rotacion de las piezas lo que indica un ajuste optimo, al colocar nuevamente las escobillas su libertad de rotacion se reduce considerablemente.

Saludos y espero lo repares pronto.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 25, 2013)

te repito:
ya esta en una caja  y en espera de ver a donde termina.
me parece que vos nunca llamaste a un servicio tecnico oficial.
si bosch te vende las cosas seguro no salen poco .
y si tengo que gastar el 40 % de el valor de el taladro ya no vale la pena.

te lo aseguro, por mas que duela .

quedara un tiempo en caja por si un dia necesito repuestos , o si no tengo lugar, pues volara.

es este :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/cambiar-mandril-taladro-49527/

ya venia, ves, con una falla y ahora esto , y no fue solo el precio de el mandril, sino el tiempo y trabajo.
y ahora esto ??  ¿ cuanto invertire??
y que sera lo que sigue ???? dentro de cuanto ???? 

como tecnico no es solo saber que puedo , sino evaluar el resto:
costo 
duracion (vida util)  
tiempo invertido .

si estuviese jubilado y sin plata, pues dedico tiempo , pero por suerte no .

igual muchisimas gracias a todos


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 26, 2013)

Nunca tuve necesidad de llamar a un centro de servicio autorizado porque los repuestos de las herramientas que reparaba los traia mi jefe de los Estados Unidos, yo estaba concentrado en el trabajo de las maquinas y pendiente que no faltara nada.

Pense que si habias creado un tema nuevo acerca de tu taladro era para lograr al final repararlo y no esperar hasta el mensaje 14 para decidir dejarlo a un lado a pesar del interes de los que hemos opinado, pero bueno es tu decisión.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 26, 2013)

lo abri para saber un poco mas, como leeras pregunte cuales fueron las posibles causas, por si hay algun error comun y no cometerlo en el proximo.

en tu caso me dices que los repuestos te los traen, como ya puse tambien yo he reparado muchas cosas, es mas, tuve un local de electricidad y reparaciones de electrodomesticos chicos.
y uno termina aprendiendo a evaluar.

todos lo hacemos : evaluamos.
como te dije tambien ya dedique tiempo y esfeurzo en la anterior reparacion .
y tengo una historia de experiencia que me permite decidir.

no es en vano las opiniones y aportes, les sirven a los demas y a mi , en cuanto a uso y cuidado .

un saludo


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 27, 2013)

Estamos de acuerdo, tienes razón. Te recomiento una marca de herramientas electricas americanas, Milwaukee.

Son muy buenas y muy superior a Bosch, Black & Decker y DeWalt.

Saludos y espero hagas la decisión más acertada.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 27, 2013)

ah......mira vos........no tenia idea.........para mi era bosch ... o la amarilla.....dewalt....
me dijeron makita tambien .

no sabia que esa marca estaba aca, l abuscare, gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 28, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> ah......mira vos........no tenia idea.........para mi era bosch ... o la amarilla.....dewalt....
> me dijeron makita tambien .
> 
> no sabia que esa marca estaba aca, l abuscare, gracias.



Makita tambien es muy buena, es una herramienta de acabado selecto y alta durabilidad, a solo ojo comparando los mas comunes con algunos de los que te mencioné se nota la diferencia, incluso con el sonido que producen al trabajar.

Hay otra marca incluso mejor que las que te acabe de mencionar, HILTI. Obviamente mas costosa pero de mayor calidad.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 28, 2013)

veo en precios que estan las chinas.
luego skill 
por ahi anda black y deker 

y erriba estan bosch , dewalt ,makita , Milwaukee.

yo lo que note hasta ahora si uno la usa seguido es que hay 2 gamas:
bosch , como buena, que te dira unos 10 años .
las berrretas, compre una , no recuerdo la marca, pero seria como el gamma .
el de supermercado tipo coto o carrefour pero de buen aspecto, con velocidad variable, inversion de giro y demas chiches.........pero en menos de 2 años ya fallo y encima eran los engranajes de adelante, que mueven al mandril.........gastados, los que estan en el eje de el bobinado movil.

habia que cambiar todo el conjunto y salia como uno nuevo , es asi siempre en los services.

lso bosch que tuve duraron como dije unos 10 años y paseando con migo siempre , eso si , cuidandolos .
pero tambien he notado que cuando ya es viejo , y comienzan a morir las piezas, pues que hoy es una y mañana es otra y asi se sigue .



luego de elegir que gama de producto comprar creo yo que lo que esta para verse es :
garantia : dewalt estaba dando 3 años para algunos .
o confianza de lo ya conocido  (que es lo que me paso a mi hasta ahora y por eso elegi bosch ) .
no se como esta en ese tema de garantia las otras, es cosa de preguntar en el comercio .
aunque .........
a veces ..........
te dicen que te quedes tranquilo que si tiene service y es un boliche de el importador con algunas piezas, pero apenas hay un problema en el pais (importaciones o inflacion ) perdiste .
o desaparecio .
o te pedalean a mas no poder , o te dicen que no se consigue la pieza.
a veeces uno es conservador por eso y prefiere un bosch que sabes esta en el pais hace un monton que un milwakee que puede ser mucho mejor pero no sabes que pasara con este tema .

todo un tema........


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 28, 2013)

Si te inclinas a comprar, a ojo cerrado compra MAKITA, buen precio respecto de calidad, dewalt ni lo penses es muy baja calidad por lo menos aca en Colombia ya no es buena marca, yo compre 2 maquinas de ellos y no me gustaron NI 5, makita la use y me dejo sorprendido, excelente herramienta un poco mas  costosa pero vale la pena, el acabado y la forma de trabajar son muy llamativos, el taladro me sorprendio por el ruido muy bajo y muy buen torque, me gusto makita sera la proxima marca que compre, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## FrancoPez (Ene 28, 2013)

dewalt pertenece a black&deker asi que ya saben que esperar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

Si eligieras Bosch , ojo que hay tres , Amateur , Profesional e Industrial , elige Industrial


----------



## fernandob (Ene 29, 2013)

ups............y como las identifico ???

(en otras cosas se que amateurs son mejores )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2013)

*Lo dice en algún lado* en la caja , pero hace unos años Profesional era verde oscuro , Industrial era azul oscuro


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 30, 2013)

No vayas a comprar taladro chino, ni de los baratos que se consiguen en almacenes como Carrefour.

Comprate un taladro que valga la pena invertir en él, por costoso que sea y que sea de buena calidad.

Y si no te alcanzan los billetes; no te precipites a comprar el que te parezca mejor de momento, reune lo que te falta y ahi si te compras el que quieres tener.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Che Fer , *perdido por perdido* : *yo le uniría electricamente dos delgas sin continuidad.*

Ya que el colector suele calentarse bastante , hasta podrias hacer un pequeño orificio perpendicular entre las dos delgas , meterle un tornillito de bronce , y luego lo cortás y limás al ras.

Podrías ponerle antes una abrazadera al colector para que no se desarme al ponerle el tornillo , o pasarle un macho antes.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2013)

2M .eran mas de 2 delgas, la mitad de todas.........me parece que me acompaño como un perro fiel hasta que no dio mas.

y ademas no tengo en estos momentos ni el mas minimo problema con la $$ .
lo que si me molestaria bastante es ir con el fiambre a un trabajo y que me deje colgado a mitad de camino por tacaño .
le pediria al cliente si puedo pasar a un baño , con espejo .
miraria al que esta frente a mi (en el espejo )  y lo levantaria en peso a guarangadas por raton .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Pucha , no te estaba diciendo que no te compres uno nuevo , uno necesita trabajar tranquilo !

Solo que , perdido por perdido podías resucitarlo para otros usos mas bastardos.  

Tenés que ir midiendo de delga a la de al lado , y unir las dos que no te den continuidad , eso a lo sumo se repite dos veces


----------



## fernandob (Ene 31, 2013)

ahh.......... te entendi:

para algun conocido de esos  que comenten el pecado de venir con cara de bobos y decir:

me prestas el taladro ?? te lo cuido !!!! 

tenes razon


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Usté es un MAISTRO !


----------

